# Microsoft Word - how do I use the full page?



## astras (27 Jul 2009)

I cant use the top part of the page when typing stuff, how might I use it? For example, what im writing starts a few inches down the page instead of at the very top?


----------



## Lorz (27 Jul 2009)

You can either amend the margins or insert a header.  What version of Word have you?


----------



## astras (27 Jul 2009)

its word 2007!


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2009)

Which option is selected under "View" menu options  (Normal, Online Layout, Page Layout, etc)?


----------



## Rois (27 Jul 2009)

Go into margins and select "custom margins" then change margins to what you require


----------



## markpb (27 Jul 2009)

Many printers aren't able to print close to the edge so even though Word will let you place text there, it won't print properly.


----------



## mathepac (27 Jul 2009)

markpb said:


> ... Word will let you place text there, it won't print properly.


+1


----------



## astras (28 Jul 2009)

thanks folks, that did the trick!


----------



## JoeB (28 Jul 2009)

Many modern printers can print almost to the very edge, or right to the edge in some cases.. I set margins at 6mm left and right, and 12mm top and bottom, with the header and footer at 6mm from top and bottom,.. seems ok.


----------

